# Finally, Some Pictures!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I still haven't been able to upload pictures to the Outbackers gallery, but I did set up a photo album on Yahoo which you should be able to access here


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like a nice combo. Did the Avalanche feel the trailer much?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hows this for a post Camping Fans rig.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pictures....bet you can't wait to get out and camp now!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Looks like a nice combo.Â Did the Avalanche feel the trailer much?
> [snapback]80368[/snapback]​


The Avalanche didn't really seem to notice the trailer much, still had to watch the speed closely or risk meeting up with the local authorities.














Actually I do drive pretty cautiously with a trailer in tow, max out at 65mph, but I do have to watch it close or the Avalanche decides it wants to go faster.







Of course, the trailer was empty and roads were flat. I may notice some difference with the trailer loaded and certainly going up any significant hills, but the truck is rated to tow 12,000 lbs. and the trailer's GVWR is around 7,000 lbs. so it shouldn't be a problem.

Deb


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Hows this for a post Camping Fans rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, how did you do that?







Did you have to upload the picture to the gallery first? That's what I haven't been able to do, keep getting an error message whenever I try.

Deb


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice combination now where have I seen it before







Oh yeh my driveway









Now get out and use it









Don't make any excuses about it being empty, load it up and the truck still won't know its back there









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> OK, how did you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loaded it from your web site to my computer then to the Outbackers Gallery in the Members Misc Photos section. You do not even need to have your own album. One thing is the format you have it posted on the Yahoo site may not be compatible with the Outbackers gallery. Are you trying to post a .jpg or .jpe file to the Outbackers Gallery?? They should both work but just curious. .


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > OK, how did you do that?
> ...


I've been trying to post a .jpg file from my computer. Since that wasn't working for me I set up the Yahoo album so I could at least link to that.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice pictures....bet you can't wait to get out and camp now!!
> [snapback]80370[/snapback]​


You got that right! It seems that I Wanna Go Camping Fever is a complication of New Trailer Fever







Gonna have to work on a cure - maybe an overnight in the driveway will help.









Deb


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures
And nice combo too

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Nice combination now where have I seen it before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheheheheh! I must say, in my totally unbiased opinion







you do have excellent taste in TV and TT choice yourself.

















Deb


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Camping Fan said:
> ...


Here's the error message that appears at the top of the screen whenever I try to add a new image either through the Gallery or My Albums

IPB WARNING [2] usort(): Invalid comparison function. (Line: 1925 of /modules/gallery/post.php)

The IPB warning appears on the top line of the screen that comes up immediately after clicking on the Add New Image button. If I try to go ahead with the photo upload I eventually get a You're Not Signed In, No Permission to Post error message.

Deb


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

What a good looking Outback...

You have fine taste....

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay is this the error message you are seeing? If it is then this should not stop you from adding a picture, as you can see I get it also and I am still able to add a picture. So we still need to figure out what is preventing you from adding pictures.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay is this the error message you are seeing? If it is then this should not stop you from adding a picture, as you can see I get it also and I am still able to add a picture. So we still need to figure out what is preventing you from adding pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the error message I see. Then if I go ahead and go through the process of trying to upload a picture from my computer I get a You're Not Signed In, No Permission to Post error message (text of error message below), even though I was signed in up to that point.

The error returned was:
Sorry, but you do not have permission to post images in this category

You are not logged in, you may log in below

Deb


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Nice slide---wish we had the new model with the cabinets instead of the blinds. Oh well, maybe next time----it will be the kargaroo!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I just posted it and didn't have a problem. It's here.

I can't figure out what might be going on.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

A very nice looking outfit. Enjoy!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

WOW! Sharp-looking rig to say the least!







WOOHOO! I'm sure you are proud of the whole package! Have Fun!! action


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> I just posted it and didn't have a problem.Â It's here.
> 
> I can't figure out what might be going on.
> [snapback]80609[/snapback]​


AH HA, I think I may have figured it out!














I made some adjustments to my computer's security settings, and then was able to upload a picture with no problem. If I did everything right the picture should be below. Eureka!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now the $64,000 question is.

Can you remember what you changed? So that when the next poor soul that posts that he can not post a picture, you can give them an answer.









Now start loading the gallery before something else changes.


----------

